# voice recordings in WR dictionaries



## mkellogg

Hello everybody,

I am happy to announce that the WordReference dictionaries have added a new dimension: sound. 

I have just added voice recordings of many English words to the English-Spanish dictionary.  example  As long as there are no major problems today, I will add the recordings to the other dictionaries on WordReference tomorrow.

Going forward, you should see:
 - other English accents (UK, Australian, etc.)
 - other languages and their regional accents
 - more recordings of words and phrases
The priority among all of these, of course, is a British accent.

I hope you find this new feature useful. 

Mike


----------



## maxiogee

mkellogg said:
			
		

> Hello everybody,
> 
> I am happy to announce that the WordReference dictionaries have added a new dimension: sound.



Excellent Mike. I'm sure it will be highly popular (and probably contentious!) and will aid learners immensely. Just don't ask nme to do the Irish brogue!


----------



## VenusEnvy

Wow! This is FAB-U-LOUS!  This will save all of us a lot of time and headaches trying to explain the pronunciations of some words! Great job, Mike! *And, thanks!*


----------



## Kolthoff

Great addition to the dictionary. Thank you!


----------



## mkellogg

Yes, at least until I get a British accent up on the site, I expect to get complaints along with the compliments.   Some of the recordings sound strange even to my ears, but after a little reflection, I realize that that is actually how I and many other Americans actually pronounce the word.

Don't exclude yourself already, Tony!  I hope to soon ask here in the forums for "audition" recordings to find some good accents from around the globe.


----------



## french4beth

Excellent idea! I'm sure that this feature will be very popular!






Let me know if you need a Bawston accent (i.e. "pawk the caw"), a NY accent ("fuggedaboutit"), or a franglais accent (I'm very good at imitating my Quebecker ex-husband's French accent in English - "How you say dat?")


----------



## lsp

Thanks for another great addition, Mike. (I can hardly wait for its expansion to Italian!!)


----------



## DesertCat

Many thanks for this excellent feature.  I also am looking forward to the Italian expansion.


----------



## alc112

I cant test it  I can0t download Quicktime!


----------



## danielfranco

Awwright, Mr Mike!!
That's just awsome, man! I frakking hated going to other sites to learn how to say all those words I can't pronounce well, and this new feature simply guarantees that I will never leave this site again!!
Thanks a million.


----------



## Moogey

And just when I thought WR couldn't get any better!

Good job! Thanks! (I, like lsp and DesertCat, can't wait for the Italian one!)

-M


----------



## Grekh

This is great! It'll be of  great help for all of us!!!


----------



## Astotxo

IT'S GREAT !

Word reference is been really useful in my English learning process. Now it will be 10 times more useful, how to pronounce is very important for Spanish people 

Thanks a lot!!


----------



## Clayjar

Thanks Mike!!! It's going to be a GREAT feature!


----------



## linguist786

That is just amaaaaazing!! I can't wait for other languages to be added. This just gets better and better!

Oh by the way hello is said twice for some reason.. hmmm


----------



## Otter

linguist786 said:
			
		

> That is just amaaaaazing!! I can't wait for other languages to be added. This just gets better and better!
> 
> Oh by the way hello is said twice for some reason.. hmmm


 
different inflection.  I think twice is terrific.

Thanks, Mike.


----------



## zebedee

linguist786 said:
			
		

> Oh by the way hello is said twice for some reason.. hmmm



One inflection is how you say it when greeting someone and the other inflection is how you would say it when answering the phone.


----------

